
The hunt for Dinosaur proteins (2017) - folli
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/09/i-don-t-care-what-they-say-about-me-paleontologist-stares-down-critics-her-hunt
======
JoeAltmaier
Didn't Bakker observe that out in the desert among rubble that lies around are
fragments sometimes called fossils, but are in reality bone? Actual dinosaur
bone. Millions of years old. As common as fossilization in some places.

